# Weiner Pigs



## Jeff Wright (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## oldsmokerdude (Oct 18, 2018)

LOL..... Great one, Jeff. Made me laugh out loud in the middle of the office.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 18, 2018)

Ha HA Ha that is cool. We have 4 wiener dogs.

Warren


----------



## Jeff Wright (Oct 18, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Ha HA Ha that is cool. We have 4 wiener dogs.



That's cool.  Bet they are fun.  I have had a couple over the years


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 18, 2018)

Jeff these are our 7.8.9.and 10th ones over the years we have 2 that are 16 years old. Most of ours have been rescue dogs.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 18, 2018)

Thanks for the like Jeff it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## okiedave (Dec 9, 2018)

Is that what they call "long pig?"  :-)


----------

